# The Sky is the limit



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

When Wheeler basketball star Becca Bruszewski was 10 years old, she recalls coming home from school one day concerned about the WNBA's future.

"Some kids at school said that when I got older, there wouldn't be a WNBA,'' Bruszewski said. "I was like: 'Oh.' It was upsetting to me, because I had always dreamt of going to college to play and then there was the hope of the WNBA.

"To think then there was a chance for guys to play in the NBA, but maybe not for girls, it kind of crushed your hopes.''

complete article


----------

